# Job Opportunities For Electronic Engineer In Oman(muscat)



## jeet (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi, 
I am an electronic &telecom engineer with 10ys plus experience in reputed componies in Bangalore (India). For last 3 ys , i am managing the team of 15-20 engineers under me.I am very skilled in my field & presently looking for a job in OMAN(MUSCAT).
Can anyone tell me about the job opportunities in oman which can suit me according to my work. what about the salary scale .
It will help me to decide further.
regards,
Jeet.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whilst I have visited Muscat - and like it very much - I know nothing about jobs over there. I'd suggest that you best bet would be to find details of agencies and to look in newspapers, as I recall that many jobs are advertised in the local papers.

This links leads you to online edition of Omani newspapers.

Oman Newspapers : Newspapers from Oman : Oman News

Good luck

-


----------

